# Giant betta(monster betta)



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

Im Kidding he isn't a giant i wanted a discussion on the availability of the giant betta.They say that it can range from 3.5 to 7 inches in length.I would like to see some pictures of the giant betta next to a measuring tape.Hopefully someone can help me.This plakat is a little bigger than than 2 and a quarter inches and almost 2 and a half inches in length. They say this is the maximum full grown size of a regular betta. There was a bigger one for sale but he wasn't as pretty or he didn't look as pretty because of the store lighting. I am considering developing a giant betta but the logistics may me far too much for me to handle.I should concentrate on size issues before color. I have already made a mistake. Oh well its a hypothetical project for I happen to procrastinate far more than ever accomplishing any set goals.
Anyways enjoy the picture of my new unnamed full size plakat.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*THAT IS A BEAUTY, THATS LIKE MY FEMALE BETTA FREIDA. SHES SUPPOSE TO BE A REGULAR BETTA BUT SHE IS 3 INCHES, NO LIE*








SHES FIVE AND DOING GREAT. BUT YES YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL BETTA AND VERY HEALTHY LOOKING.


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

well he's definately healthier then he was stuck in jar at the pet shop.hopefully he lives for a long time


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

and Frieda is cute do you think my guy has any chance of dating her?


----------

